# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Myriophyllum matogrossense v. "green" / Eusteralis stellata "broad leaf"



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

-
Ghazanfar Ghori

[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Tue November 04 2003 at 09:26 AM.]


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

Awesome! Didn't you have problems with Eusteralis Cramping up and halting growth? How do you find the broad leaf form?

standard 50 gal, 3.1wpg, 6700k, floramax substrate,gh 10 kh 6.


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

The 'burnt tips' problem was with the regular
version of stellata. It would grow fine and
for no apparent reason the growing tip would
die. The broadleaf version is MUCH easier to
grow. I got it off aquabid - Charley Sabatino - AKA Lowcoaster.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if the plant that I have is is the Myriophyllum var "Green" or "Red"?







The plant is completely green at the lower bottom but it's orange red when it is more close to the light.



















66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

It's neither, Steven. You have a different species of Myriophyllum, probably simulans.

40-gallon heavily planted
15-gallon heavily planted
10-gallon Tanganyikan
7-gallon South American
In theory, there is no difference between theory and practice. But, in practice, there is.


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Beautiful, Ghazanfar !

Could you add them to the plant database for future reference?

Thanks,
Sven


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by 2la:
> It's neither, Steven. You have a different species of Myriophyllum, probably simulans.


2la, do you have on online reference for Myriohpyllum simulans? Even on tropica site there's only info about var "Green" and "Red".

Thanks.










66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Tropica's site--while good--is not definitive or all inclusive. I don't have any specific sites but an Internet search should yield you good information on all of the above species (I'll search for something when I get home). Amano's tanks regularly feature M. matogrossense var. 'Red'. I've kept the variant before but was not really impressed--there are more beautiful red stem plants, IMO. But the green stuff is absolutely beautiful and my favorite of the frill-type plants.










40-gallon heavily planted
15-gallon heavily planted
10-gallon Tanganyikan
7-gallon South American
In theory, there is no difference between theory and practice. But, in practice, there is.


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Tula: Nice plant and Pic!








I wish I have a digital cam with more manual functions so I can take better photos.










66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> I wish I have a digital cam with more manual functions so I can take better photos.


If you are refering to plant pictures where there is no need for a lot of camera movement, then you can easily take pictures w/o manual focus. Lock you focus by pressing half-way and move your camera in and out.

-------------
Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Eusteralis stellata 'broad leaf':

Difficulty: Moderate

Propagation: Cuttings

When I bought Eusteralis stellata 'broad
leaf,' it was in its emmersed form. It took
more than a month until it began to grow
submersed leaves. I am glad it did, since I
was about to toss it out with another plant
that did not do well for me submersed --
Hygrophila lacustris. The plant is very
similar in appearance to the common
Eusteralis stellata except the leaves are much
broader. However, this plant is much less
demanding and does not stunt nearly as easily
Eusteralis stellata, IME. This plant is also
rather slow growing (one of the slowest growing
stem plants I've ever had). Give it high light,
CO2, and a good supply of nutrients and it will
do well.

Myriophyllum mattogrossense 'green'

Difficulty: Easy

Propagation: Cuttings

I got this plant from 2la (thanks!) late in the spring of 
last year. It is probably one of my favorite stem plants
now due to its ease of growth and beautiful green 
foliage. Growth is very fast which makes it good for
new tanks, and it is so easy to grow that I highly
recommend it for beginners. For pruning, topping and
replanting the tops or just giving it a hair cut have
both given me good results. Do not allow the stand
to get too dense (it will try to choke itself out) or
the plant will start to decline. I can't recommend
this plant enough to all who haven't tried it.

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

stevenL that plant you have is myrio aquaticum parrot's feather. i have that too. it turns red when there's low nitrates. Mine looks EXACTLY like yours.


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Algae Grower:
> stevenL that plant you have is myrio aquaticum parrot's feather. i have that too. it turns red when there's low nitrates. Mine looks EXACTLY like yours.


Thanks for the info!


















66G tank with 3 wpg NO Fluroscent,and 50/50 flourite substrate, UV sterilizer, DIY CO2 (upgrade soon!)


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

my problem is getting very thick stem from this plant and only close to the top im getting it to split


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

here is my stellata


----------

